# Chunky puppy!



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Lenny is 5 months old and already 8kg. I was wondering what other cockapoos weighed around the 5 month mark? He still seems so little to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I really struggled with weight with my first pet. Just curious to know what you are feeding him? Not sure it's overweight- healthy is good, but overweight would be a problem. Maybe someone can comment on the weight limits for a 5 months old. Also interested in hearing that. Not to worry too much, Lenny is a blessing.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

You can't judge by weight. You need to judge by feel and look. Also at 5 months, you don't want them to be underweight either as their nourishment at this point is important for their growth. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

He's by no means overweight. I can feel all the bones that need to be felt in a healthy way and he has a very defined shape. I just think he's having a huge growth spurt at the minute. We feed him the recommended amount for his age and most of his treats are taken from his food allowance. I just can't believe he weighs this much when he seems so slight to me! I might have to try him on some different scales.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Definitely not overweight. Fine looking waist. adorable pup!

Lexi & Beemer's growth slows down a lot. I swear my two doubled their weight every month until about 5 months. Then they put on 0.5-2lbs a month until about 20 months. Also some poos just tend to be bigger than others. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trollydollymolly (Nov 17, 2016)

Emilylorna said:


> Lenny is 5 months old and already 8kg. I was wondering what other cockapoos weighed around the 5 month mark? He still seems so little to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Millie is just 18 weeks and weighs 5.45kg 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Definitely not overweight. Fine looking waist. adorable pup!
> 
> Lexi & Beemer's growth slows down a lot. I swear my two doubled their weight every month until about 5 months. Then they put on 0.5-2lbs a month until about 20 months. Also some poos just tend to be bigger than others.
> 
> ...



I think we've had a growth spurt! He still looks like my tiny puppy to me though. I don't really mind what he weighs because he's super healthy but it's just so interesting to see how different everyone's poos develop. My handsome boy! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There can be quite a range in sizes of cockapoo because poodles can vary a lot in size and spaniels also. The smallest crosses come from toy poodles biggest from standard.... American cocker spaniel crosses may be smaller than the ones crossed with English show cockers.... working cockers might pass on a lighter longer legged body. But who knows.
Dot was 6 kg at six months and is 9.2 kg now.


----------

